# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Γραμμές και Δρομολόγια πλοίων (Ship routes and itineraries) >  Σχολιασμοί για τις ετήσιες δρομολογήσεις πλοίων

## Leo

Ένα νέο θέμα για τον σχολιασμό, εφόσον το κρίνετε απαραίτητο, των ετήσιων δρομολογήσεων για:

Ακτοπλοϊκά δρομολόγια ΓΓΑΝΠ ΥΘΥΝΑΛ 


Ακτοπλοϊκά δρομολόγια από 1 Νοεμβρίου 2010 έως 31 Οκτωβρίου 2012

----------


## speedrunner

2 πράγματα έχω να σχολιάσω.

1)  ΜΕΓΑ ΤΖΕΤ Β) ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ - ΘΗΡΑ - *ΣΙΦΝΟ - ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ*
για να δούμε θα τους βγει αυτή την φορά????

2) Δεν βλέπω πουθενά δρομολόγια για το Highspeed 1, οπότε έχουμε αποχώρηση της HSW απο την γραμμή της Ραφήνας????

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

θα συμφωνήσω γαι εγώ με τον φίλο speedrunner.
Να σχολιάσω και εγώ ότι επίσημα πλέον βλέπουμε την δρομολόγηση του Blue Star Ithaki απο Ραφήνα για ΣΥΡΟ, ΠΑΡΟ ΝΑΞΟ και την καθημερινή προσέγγιση του Blue Star Delos για IO.

----------


## hsw

Εγώ παρατηρώ ότι στα δρομολόγια των μικρών Blue Star δεν υπάρχει η άγονη με Μικρές Κυκλάδες και Αμοργό, αλλά ένα "νέο" απογευματινό (?) δρομολόγιο για Σύρο-Πάρο-Νάξο-Σαντορίνη...

Πάντως πολλά πλοία δεν υπάρχουν..
π.χ. Αριάδνη, Διαγόρας, Ιεράπετρα, Πρέβελης, Β. Κορνάρος, Speedrunner κλπ

----------


## speedrunner

Νομίζω ότι σε αυτές τις δηλώσεις δεν αναφέρονται τα επιδοτούμενα δρομολόγια, όσο για τα Speedrunner έχεις δίκιο δεν υπάρχουν πουθενά!!!

----------


## MILTIADIS

Επισης κατι σημαντικο για καποιους ξεχασμενους απο το κρατος νησιωτες που περσι εφτασαν στα ορια της καταστροφης ειναι το γεγονος οτι αναφερεται και το πλοιο ΣΑΜΑΡΙΑ πραγμα που και τυπηκα κλειδωνει την επαναδρομολογηση του στη γραμμη νοτιας κρητης-Γαυδου μετα και τις σχετικες ανακοινωσεις.

----------


## sg3

> Εγώ παρατηρώ ότι στα δρομολόγια των μικρών Blue Star δεν υπάρχει η άγονη με Μικρές Κυκλάδες και Αμοργό, αλλά ένα "νέο" απογευματινό (?) δρομολόγιο για Σύρο-Πάρο-Νάξο-Σαντορίνη...
> 
> Πάντως πολλά πλοία δεν υπάρχουν..
> π.χ. Αριάδνη, Διαγόρας, Ιεράπετρα, Πρέβελης, Β. Κορνάρος, Speedrunner κλπ


 o Διαγόρας υπάρχει στo No61  :Wink: 
Α) ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ – ΠΑΡΟΣ – ΚΑΛΥΜΝΟΣ – ΚΩΣ – ΡΟΔΟΣ                   
Β) ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ – ΚΩΣ – ΡΟΔΟΣ 
τα άλλα όvτwς δεν υπάρχουν

----------


## roussosf

Θελω να σχολιασω δύο πραγματα
α) το Λαυριο παραμενει απομακρισμενο λιμανι αναβαθμιση μηδεν (λογια λογια λογια λογια ψευτικα) που λεει και το ασμα
β) το FC3 το 2010 τα προγραμματισμενα δρομολογια που εκανε ειναι μετρημενα στα δαχτυλα τοων χεριων μας
φετος θα καταφερει να τα ξεπερασει?
ΥΓ το SF II ειναι ακομα γραμμενο στην BSF

----------


## thanos75

Τρεις επισημάνσεις:
1)Θα εχει ενδιαφερον από εδώ και μπρος να δουμε σε ποια πλοια θα "κατσει η μπιλια" για κάποιες από τις άγονες (όπως π.χ. αυτή του Βορείου Αιγαίου, εάν δεν συνεχίσει ο ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ).
2)Aφού οι δρομολογήσεις αφορούν μέχρι και το φθινόπωρο του 2012, δεν θα έχει έρθει μέχρι τότε και το υπό δρομολόγηση Blue Star Patmos? Δεν θα έπρεπε ως εκ τούτου να είναι στη λίστα?
3) Για μια ακόμα φορά δεν υπήρξε ενδιαφέρον δρομολόγησης πλοίου στην Iκαροσαμία πέρα από τη ΝΗΣΟΣ ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ και την HSW.

----------


## speedrunner

http://www.yen.gr/wide/yen.chtm?prnbr=37054

----------


## sunbird

> http://www.yen.gr/wide/yen.chtm?prnbr=37054


Πειραιάς-χανιά το κρήτη ιι αντί του ελ. βενιζέλος από την ανεκ !

----------


## Flying Dolphin XVII

> http://www.yen.gr/wide/yen.chtm?prnbr=37054


Σχολιασμός: Χάνει η μάνα το παιδί και το παιδί τη μάνα! Μα είμαστε σοβαροί; Αυτή η ΝΕΛ σκοπεύει να δρομολογήσει πλοίο σχεδόν σε όλες τις γραμμές.. Τί να πώ!!!

----------


## Express Pigasos

Οχι ΝΕΛ...αλλα C-Link ..  :Razz:  Δεν ξερω γιατι ...αλλα μ κανει εντυπωση πως πουθενα δεν κανει αιτηση με τον εαυτο της..γιατι αραγε?

----------


## Ilias 92

> Οχι ΝΕΛ...αλλα C-Link ..  Δεν ξερω γιατι ...αλλα μ κανει εντυπωση πως πουθενα δεν κανει αιτηση με τον εαυτο της..γιατι αραγε?


Σκέπτεσαι ότι σκέπτομαι γείτονα ?

----------


## thanos75

Ενδιαφέρουσα και η δρομολόγηση του ΟΔΥΣΣΕΑΣ ΕΛΥΤΗΣ στις γραμμές του Λαυρίου από τη νέα σεζόν, αλλά και του ΔΙΑΓΟΡΑ ως σκάντζα του BS Patmos στη γραμμή Χίου-Μυτιλήνης. Tώρα το εάν θα δούμε τα ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ στις Δυτικές Κυκλάδες, το ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ ξανά στη Ραφήνα, αλλά και το ΙΟΝΙΑΝ ΣΚΑΙ στη Χίο-Μυτιλήνη είναι ζητούμενα

----------


## sg3

_ΑΛΛΑΓΕΣ_

 *αχαιος* *...........................πειραιας αιγινα αγκιστρι**ωκυρροη* ..................*παλουκια περαμα & ωρωπος ερετρια**πρωτοπορος*...........*παλουκια περαμα & ωρωπος ερετρια**οδυσσεας ελυτης* *......**πειραιας δυτ. κυκλαδες**αγ. νεκταριος* ...........*πειραιας αιγινα & βολος σποραδες**πρωτευς* ...................*πειραιας αιγινα & βολος σποραδες*
http://egov.yen.gr/wide/yen.chtm?prnbr=37065

----------


## Express Pigasos

> _ΑΛΛΑΓΕΣ_
> 
>  *1.αχαιος* *...........................πειραιας αιγινα αγκιστρι**2.ωκυρροη* ..................*παλουκια περαμα & ωρωπος ερετρια**3.πρωτοπορος*...........*παλουκια περαμα & ωρωπος ερετρια**4.οδυσσεας ελυτης* *......**πειραιας δυτ. κυκλαδες**5.αγ. νεκταριος* ...........*πειραιας αιγινα & βολος σποραδες**6.πρωτευς* ...................*πειραιας αιγινα & βολος σποραδες*
> http://egov.yen.gr/wide/yen.chtm?prnbr=37065



1. ειχε ξανακανει το εγχειρημα...με χαροποιει...πιστευω πως τωρα θα πιασει..
4.αναμενομενο...αντε να δουμε τι θα γινει ..
5,6 λογικα για τραμπες...  :Worked Till 5am:

----------


## pantelis2009

To 2 & 3 νομίζω είναι κινήσεις τακτικής. Δεν μπορείς να μπείς στη Σαλαμίνα (για το 3) αν δεν είσαι σε κάποιο απο τους δύο συνεταιρισμούς.
Αλλά ακουσα και άλλες αλλαγές απο φίλο. Δεν ξέρω όμως που να δώ τις νέες δηλώσεις. :Apologetic:

----------


## vacondios

Ανοίγω αυτό το θέμα με αφορμή τις τρείς (μία της Minoan lines και δύο της Hellenic Seaways) πρόσφατες τέτοιες δηλώσεις. Ας υποθέσουμε ότι εγώ έχω ένα πλοίο και θέλω να το δρομολογήσω σε κάποια ακτοπλοϊκή γραμμή. Όταν είμαι σχεδόν σίγουρος ότι το Συμβούλιο Ακτοπλοϊκών Συγκοινωνιών θα απορρίψει το αίτημά μου να ξεκινήσω δρομολόγια το Μάιο, η άλλη λύση που μου μένει είναι να δηλώσω ετήσια τακτική δρομολόγηση για το χρονικό διάστημα 1η Νοεμβρίου μέχρι 31 Οκτωβρίου. Παρακαλώ για υπεύθυνες απάντησεις από γνώστες του θέματος: Στην περίπτωση που υποβάλω μια δήλωση ετήσιας δρομολόγησης του πλοίου μου στη Δ/νση Θαλασσίων Συγκοινωνιών και στη Δ/νσηΜεταφορών του ΥΕΝ    1. Έως πότε έχω προθεσμία να την αποσύρω?  2. Στην περίπτωση που εμμείνω τί υποχρεώσεις και δεσμεύσεις αναλαμβάνω? Τα ρωτάω αυτά διότι στο Υπουργείο Ναυτιλίας και Αιγαίου δεν είναι κάθε μέρα 1η Απριλίου, ούτε είναι πεδίο όπου μπορεί να παίζει κάποιος μπλόφα. Και δεδομένου ότι η μια εκ των τριών δηλώσεων είναι εξωφρενικά απίστευτη. (Το "Νήσος Μύκονος" στη Ραφήνα για ¶νδρο-Τήνο-Μύκονο)

----------


## speedrunner

Υπάρχει ανάλογο θέμα εδώ

----------


## vacondios

> Υπάρχει ανάλογο θέμα εδώ


Δεν είναι το ίδιο θέμα.
Το thread που αναφέρεσαι δεν καλύπτει τα ερωτήματα και τους προβληματισμούς που έχω θέσει ούτε τα νέα δεδομένα που έχουν προκύψει. Το δικό μου θέμα αφορά τους κανισμούς που διέπουν ορισμένες καταστάσεις που ήδη συνεπήγαγαν τη μετακίνηση ενός από τα καλύτερα πλοία μας του Olympic Champion από το Ηράκλειο στα Χανιά, μια κίνηση με τεράστιο κόστος. *Λοιπόν για να γίνει κατανοητό το θέμα είναι το εξής: Ότανκάποιος δηλώσει ετήσια τακτική δρομολόγηση αναλαμβάνει υποχρέωση να τηνπραγματοποιήσει ή μπορεί την τελευταία στιγμή και χωρίς συνέπειες να πει:"Σας την έσκασα"?*

----------


## speedrunner

> Δεν είναι το ίδιο θέμα.
> Το thread που αναφέρεσαι δεν καλύπτει τα ερωτήματα και τους προβληματισμούς που έχω θέσει ούτε τα νέα δεδομένα που έχουν προκύψει. Το δικό μου θέμα αφορά τους κανισμούς που διέπουν ορισμένες καταστάσεις που ήδη συνεπήγαγαν τη μετακίνηση ενός από τα καλύτερα πλοία μας του Olympic Champion από το Ηράκλειο στα Χανιά, μια κίνηση με τεράστιο κόστος. *Λοιπόν για να γίνει κατανοητό το θέμα είναι το εξής: Ότανκάποιος δηλώσει ετήσια τακτική δρομολόγηση αναλαμβάνει υποχρέωση να τηνπραγματοποιήσει ή μπορεί την τελευταία στιγμή και χωρίς συνέπειες να πει:"Σας την έσκασα"?*


Το ανέφερα απλώς για να συνεχίσει η συζήτηση εκεί, δεν υπάρχει λόγος να ανοίξουμε καινούριο θέμα, οι moderetor μπορούν να μεταφέρουν την συζήτηση!!!!!
Όσο για το ερώτημα σου καμία υποχρέωση δεν αναλαμβάνει, απλά δηλώνει ότι θέλω να πάω "εκεί" και έτσι δεν χρειάζεται κάποια άλλη έγκριση, το αν θα πάει είναι καθαρά θέμα της εταιρίας χωρίς καμία συνέπεια αν τελικά δεν πραγματοποιήσει την δρομολόγηση, αρκεί να ρίξεις μια ματιά σε δηλώσεις προηγούμενων χρόνων και θα δεις ότι αρκετές απο αυτές δεν πραγματοποιούνται ποτέ!!!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Σίγουρα μπορέι ν ανακαλέσει τη δήλωση μέχρι τις 20 Φεβρουαρίου σύμφωνα με την παράγραφο 3 του άρθρου 4 του Νόμου 2932/2001 ΦΕΚ 145Α 2001 ( όπως αντικαταστάθηκε με το άρθρο 25 του Ν. 3153/2003 ΦΕΚ 153Α/19.6.2003):

"3. Η δήλωση δρομολόγησης υποβάλλεται μέχρι τη 31η Ιανουαρίου. Η αρμόδια Υπηρεσία μέχρι τη 10η Φεβρουαρίου εκδίδει δελτίο τύπου, το οποίο καταχωρίζεται σε δύο τουλάχιστον ημερήσιες εφημερίδες πανελλήνιας κυκλοφορίας για τις δηλώσεις που έχουν υποβληθεί. Κάθε ενδιαφερόμενος μπορεί μέχρι τη 20ή Φεβρουαρίου να συμπληρώσει ή να τροποποιήσει ή να ανακαλέσει τη δήλωσή του. Η αρμόδια υπηρεσία ανακοινώνει με την προαναφερόμενη διαδικασία τις τροποποιήσεις αυτές μέχρι την 28η Φεβρουαρίου. Μετά την 31η Μαρτίου ο Υπουργός ανακοινώνει στις αρμόδιες Λιμενικές Αρχές και στους φορείς διοίκησης και
εκμετάλλευσης λιμένων τη δήλωση δρομολόγησης πλοίου μαζί με τα δηλωθέντα προγράμματα εκτέλεσης δρομολογίων, εκτός αν συντρέχει περίπτωση εφαρμογής της επόμενης παραγράφου. Η ανακοίνωση αυτή
κοινοποιείται και στον ενδιαφερόμενο πλοιοκτήτη. "

Για αυτό στις προηγούμενες σελίδες βλέπουμε να έχουν γίνει δηλώσεις για δρομολογήσεις αλλά να μην έχουν γίνει αυτές.

----------


## vacondios

Παναγιώτη και Speedrunner οκ oι απάντήσεις σας ήταν άκρως κατατοπιστικές και σας ευχαριστώ πολύ. ¶λλη απορία. Ας πούμε ότι η Hellenic εμμένει στη δήλωση της, παίρνει την έγκριση και στέλνει ένα συμβατικό της (έχει στόλο με πολλά πλοία-σκάτζες) 1η Νοεμβρίου στη Ραφήνα. (το Νήσος Μύκονος δε χωράει ούτε σε υποθετική ερώτηση σχετικά με το μήνα Νοέμβριο) κατά πόσο έχει την ευελιξία να αλλάζει αυθαίρετα τις συχνότητες και τα ωράρια των δρομολογίων? έτσι ώστε να περάσει όσο το δυνατό πιο ανώδυνα ο δύσκολος χειμώνας? Κι άλλη μια ερώτηση αφού ακόμα τίποτα δεν έχει οριστικοποιηθεί για ποιό λόγο στην Κρήτη τους έπιασε πανικός και έσπευσαν να φέρουν το Olympic Champion που είναι πλοίο-διαφήμιση για μιά γραμμή χαρίζοντας ουσιαστικά το Ηράκλειο στους ανταγωνιστές?

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Δώθηκαν στην δημοσιότητα οι δηλώσεις τακτικής δρομολόγησης ακτοπλοικών πλοίων για την περίοδο _1/11/2016 - 31/10/2017_ (_εδώ_ για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται). Πολλά και ενδιαφέροντα τα νέα, διαλέγετε και παίρνετε !!!!!

----------


## basi

Βλέπω , αν δεν μου ξέφυγε κάτι , ότι λείπουν και το Σάος ΙΙ και το Σαόνησος από τις αιτήσεις . Δεν είναι περίεργο ?

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Για το _ΣΑΟΝΗΣΟΣ_ δεν μου κάνει καμμία έκπληξη. Ένα πλοίο που χρειάστηκαν τρία χρόνια για να ψιλομετασκευαστεί και να ετοιμαστεί, δεν θα χρειαστούν .....άλλα τρία για να δρομολογηθεί ??? Όσο για το _ΣΑΟΣ ΙΙ_, δεν το έχω δει ποτέ τα τελευταία τουλάχιστον χρόνια σε τακτικές δηλώσεις δρομολόγησης. Δεν γνωρίζω αν αυτό έχει να κάνει με το ότι είναι μονοχαβάπορο στην γραμμή του, ή (και) στο ότι ίσως δεν υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον για την γραμμή από άλλη εταιρεία - πλοίο.

----------


## basi

Και ο Αχιλλέας μοναχοβάπορο είναι , αλλά δηλώθηκε . Βέβαια δεν δήλωσε τα καλοκαιρινά του δρομολόγια στις Σποράδες , αλλά μάλλον δεν θα έχει σημασία .

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Και τα ΑΙΟΛΙΣ, ΨΑΡΑ ΓΚΛΟΡΥ, ΝΗΣΟΣ ΚΑΛΥΜΝΟΣ επίσης "μοναχοβάπορα" είναι αλλά επίσης δεν δηλώθηκαν όπως και το ΣΑΟΣ ΙΙ. Εξ άλλου μια υπόθεση έκανα, έγραψα : _"Δεν γνωρίζω αν αυτό έχει να κάνει με το ότι είναι μονοχαβάπορο στην γραμμή του"_.

----------


## basi

Σωστά και αυτά δεν δηλώθηκαν . Δεν ξέρω τελικά πόσο σημασία έχει η δήλωση σε τέτοιες γραμμές . Ισως επειδή είναι άγονες , να θεωρούνται ήδη δηλωμένα από τον διαγωνισμό ανάθεσης . Θα δούμε στο μέλλον .

----------


## thanos75

Να επισημάνω επίσης πως δεν φαίνονται πουθενά στον προγραμματισμό τα ΚΡΗΤΗ 1/2.  Μήπως σιγά σιγά η ΑΝΕΚ τα οδηγεί προς απόσυρση? Αν και πιστεύω πως όλο και κάποιο ρόλο μπαλαντέρ θα παίξουν στα δύσκολα! Ακόμα θεωρώ πως έχει ένα ενδιαφέρον και το γεγονός ότι η HSW δηλώνει τα ΝΗΣΟΣ ΣΑΜΟΣ/ΧΙΟΣ στην κλασσική γραμμή της Παροναξίας (με Σαντορίνη μέσα δηλαδή).  Καταλαβαίνω βέβαια πως είναι ολίγον δήλωση του αέρα, δεδομένου ότι το ένα έχουμε 3 χρόνια να το δούμε να εκτελεί πλόες, το άλλο προς το παρόν είναι πολύ καλά εκεί που είναι ναυλωμένο, όμως το γεγονός ότι τα δηλώνει και τα 2 εκεί, δείχνει πως η εταιρία έχει ίσως στο πίσω μέρος του μυαλού της τη δρομολόγηση και συμβατικού της πλοίου στη συγκεκριμένη γραμμή

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Δώθηκαν στην δημοσιότητα οι δηλώσεις τακτικής δρομολόγησης ακτοπλοικών πλοίων για την περίοδο _1/11/2016 - 31/10/2017_ (_εδώ_ για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται). Πολλά και ενδιαφέροντα τα νέα, διαλέγετε και παίρνετε !!!!!


Και σήμερα ανακοινώθηκαν από το υπουργείο και οι Τροποποιητικές Δηλώσεις Τακτικής Δρομολόγησης για την ίδια περίοδο, _1/11/2016 - 31/10/2017_, _εδώ_.

----------


## pantelis2009

Σήμερα γίνανε οι δηλώσεις για τις τακτικές δρομολογήσεις  01/11/2017 έως 31/10/2018

----------


## antonis01

εκτός θέματος αλλά μου φάνηκε αστείο!

140
Ε/Γ-Δ/Ρ
ΜΠΟΜΠ ΣΦΟΥΓΓΑΡΑΚΗΣ
Ν.Π. 9301
ΚΥΡΙΟΣ ΚΑΒΟΥΡΗΣ Ν.Ε.
ΠΕΡΑΜΑ -ΠΑΛΟΥΚΙΑ ΣΑΛΑΜΙΝΑΣ

----------


## thanos75

Φέτος στις δηλώσεις βλέπω υπάρχουν και τα ταχύπλοα....νομίζω πως τα προηγούμενα χρόνια δεν υπήρχαν!  Στα highlights επίσης η πρόθεση δρομολόγησης των Aqua Spirit & Εξπρές Πήγασος από Ραφήνα προς Ανδρο-Τήνο-Μϋκονο, αλλά και η "σκάντζα" μεταξύ των ΣΟΛΩΜΟΣ και ΚΑΛΒΟΣ σε Δυτικές Κυκλάδες και Ζάκυνθο.  Ενδιαφέρουσα επίσης και η πρόθεση δρομολόγησης του ΑΡΤΕΜΙΣ από Αγιο Κων/νο σε Σποράδες

----------


## lissos

Έλυρος άντι Κύδων στα Χανιά.  :Glee: 
Πράγματι ενδιαφέρουσα η δρομολόγηση του Άρτεμις στη συγκεκριμένη γραμμή. 20+ χρόνια πίσω όταν την γραμμή την εξυπηρετούσαν τα πλοία Λήμνος και Σκόπελος του Νομικού. Ίδια σε μέγεθος και μεταφορική ικανότητα με το πλοιαράκι της hellenic.
Τέλος, φέτος η "μάχη" της Ραφήνας θα είναι συγκλονιστική. 
Με το Πήγασος θα ήθελα να κάνω το δρομολόγιο (τώρα ή ποτέ).

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Οι _Δηλώσεις Τακτικής Δρομολόγησης Περιόδου 01/11/2018 - 31/10/2019_, και όρεξη να έχουμε να σχολιάζουμε !!!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Να παραθέσουμε και τις _Τροποποιητικές Δηλώσεις Τακτικής Δρομολόγησης Περιόδου 01/11/2018 - 31/10/2019_, στις οποίες μπορούμε να βρούμε αρκετές ενδιαφέρουσες προθέσεις δρομολόγησης.

----------


## pantelis2009

*Νεκτάριος Σαντορινιός: Νομικό μπλόκο για τις δρομολογήσεις -φαντάσματα στην ακτοπλοΐα*

*Ο αναπληρωτής υπουργός Ναυτιλίας μιλά στη «Ν»*Δευτέρα, 17 Δεκεμβρίου 2018 10:08


*Eurokinissi/ΜΠΟΝΗΣ ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ*




_Από την έντυπη έκδοση_ 
*Του Λάμπρου Καραγεώργου*
lkar@naftemporiki.gr
Φρένο στις δρομολογήσεις-μαϊμού θα βάλει με την αναθεώρηση του νόμου 2932 το υπουργείο Ναυτιλίας και Νησιωτικής Πολιτικής, όπως επισημαίνει σε συνέντευξή του στη «Ν» ο αναπληρωτής υπουργός Νεκτάριος Σαντορινιός. Αρμόδιος για την ακτοπλοΐα ο κ. Σαντορινιός αναφέρεται στη συνέντευξή του στη «Ν» σε όλο το πλαίσιο των αλλαγών που δρομολογούνται σε διάλογο με τους φορείς. Παράλληλα στοιχηματίζει ότι το νέο θεσμικό πλαίσιο για την ακτοπλοΐα θα είναι έτοιμο μέχρι τον προσεχή Μάιο και εκτιμά ότι υπάρχει η δυνατότητα για τη ναυπήγηση τριών ή τεσσάρων νεότευκτων πλοίων που θα χρησιμοποιούν πιο φιλικά προς το περιβάλλον καύσιμα, όπως το υγροποιημένο φυσικό αέριο. Ακόμη, υπολογίζει ότι είναι εφικτό να κατασκευαστούν και μικρά ηλεκτρικά ή υβριδικά πλοία που θα συνδέουν μεταξύ τους κοντινά νησιά τόσο στο Ιόνιο όσο και στο Αιγαίο Πέλαγος και σχεδιάζει να διεκδικήσει περισσότερα κονδύλια από την Ε.Ε. για τα πλοία αυτά.
*Ας ξεκινήσουμε, κύριε υπουργέ, με τις άγονες γραμμές! Σε άλλες χώρες τα 80 εκατ. ευρώ δίνονται ως μίσθωμα για την εξυπηρέτηση ενός μόνο νησιού. Στη χώρα μας με το ίδιο ποσό καλύπτεται όλο το Αιγαίο και το Ιόνιο. Να περιμένουν οι νησιώτες κάτι παραπάνω;* 
«Είναι γεγονός αυτό που λέτε. Δεδομένων ωστόσο των συνθηκών, δόθηκε ήδη μια αύξηση της τάξης των 4 εκατ. ευρώ, η οποία μας έδωσε τη δυνατότητα να καλύψουμε ένα μέρος του κόστους των ακτοπλοϊκών εταιρειών από την αύξηση του κόστους καυσίμων αλλά να κάνουμε και νέες γραμμές, όπως Πάτρα-Σάμη-Ιθάκη, η διασύνδεση των Ιονίων νήσων, νέες γραμμές για τις Κυκλάδες αλλά και στη Χίο με τα Ψαρά, ενώ ταυτόχρονα ανοίγουμε και μια νέα γραμμή Σαμοθράκη-Λήμνος-Καβάλα, καθώς και μια πρόσθετη για το Καστελόριζο. Στο σύνολο βελτιώνουμε τη διασύνδεση όλων των νησιών, όμως όντως αυτό δεν είναι αρκετό. Υπάρχει και ένα έλλειμμα πλοίων. Τα τελευταία χρόνια δεν έχουμε νέα πλοία για να καλύψουμε τις ανάγκες, άρα θέλουμε μία ανανέωση του στόλου, αυτό είναι το ζητούμενο».

*Πώς θα προχωρήσετε σε αυτή την κατεύθυνση;*
«Πιστεύουμε ότι απαιτούνται και κάποιες θεσμικές παρεμβάσεις. Το πρώτο είναι να δούμε τις γραμμές, να δούμε το ακτοπλοϊκό δίκτυο. Έτσι ξεκινήσαμε μια συνεργασία με το Εθνικό Μετσόβιο Πολυτεχνείο, προκειμένου να δημιουργηθεί ένα εργαλείο ανάλυσης όλου του ακτοπλοϊκού δικτύου ελεύθερων και άγονων γραμμών. Επίσης στον νέο νόμο που θα τροποποιήσει τον νόμο 2932 -ο οποίος δεν είναι ένας κακός νόμος, καθώς άντεξε 17 χρόνια, αλλά έχουν αλλάξει οι συνθήκες και πρέπει να προσαρμοσθεί- θα υπάρχει πρόβλεψη ότι το ενδεικτικό δίκτυο που κάθε 30/10 υπογράφεται από τον αρμόδιο υπουργό θα πρέπει να συζητείται με τους φορείς και στη συνέχεια να περνά και από την αρμόδια επιτροπή της Βουλής πριν συζητηθεί στο Συμβούλιο Ακτοπλοϊκών Συγκοινωνιών (ΣΑΣ) και υπογραφεί από τον υπουργό. Από αυτήν τη διαδικασία το όφελος θα είναι μια καλύτερη καταγραφή των αναγκών. Το είδαμε αυτό και μετά τη συζήτηση που έγινε πρόσφατα στη Σύρο, η οποία οδήγησε σε μια βελτίωση του δικτύου των Κυκλάδων από τη νέα ομολογιακή περίοδο του 2019. Η άλλη παρέμβαση είναι οι πολυετείς συμβάσεις. Σήμερα, πού εντοπίζεται το πρόβλημα και δεν έχουμε πολυετείς συμβάσεις: εντοπίζεται στο Μεσοπρόθεσμο Πλαίσιο. Πρέπει να βρούμε μια διατύπωση που δεν θα υπερβαίνει τις προβλέψεις του μεσοπρόθεσμου. Τι θα κάνουμε ουσιαστικά. Ένα ποσοστό της συνήθους χρηματοδότησης των άγονων γραμμών θα πηγαίνει στις πολυετείς συμβάσεις, οι οποίες όμως θα έχουν συγκεκριμένες ρήτρες ότι σε τρία χρόνια από τη σύναψη της σύμβασης η εταιρεία θα φέρνει υποχρεωτικά ή νέο ή νεότευκτο πλοίο. Αν αυτό περιλαμβάνει και νέες περιβαλλοντικές τεχνολογίες, όπως τη χρήση υγροποιημένου φυσικού αερίου, τότε η σύμβαση θα είναι μεγαλύτερης διάρκειας. Στόχος μας είναι ένα ποσοστό 50-60% των μισθωμάτων για τις άγονες γραμμές να αφορά πολυετείς συμβάσεις».
*Πότε πιστεύετε ότι θα υλοποιηθούν οι παρεμβάσεις αυτές;*
«Πιστεύω ότι στην επόμενη ομολογιακή περίοδο μπορούμε να το επιτύχουμε. Δηλαδή τις προκηρύξεις για τις άγονες γραμμές που θα βγουν στον αέρα τον επόμενο Μάιο. Έχουμε ολοκληρώσει ήδη μια πρώτη προεργασία του θεσμικού πλαισίου, θα το δώσουμε στους φορείς να πουν την άποψή τους και στη συνέχεια θα βγει σε δημόσια διαβούλευση. Δεν θέλουμε να αιφνιδιάσουμε κανένα, θέλουμε να κάνουμε έναν νέο σωστό νόμο που θα πάει την ακτοπλοΐα πιο μπροστά. Αυτό είναι το ζητούμενο».
*Αναφερόμαστε σε νέες επενδύσεις σε πλοία σύγχρονης τεχνολογίας. Ωστόσο η επιδότηση από την Ε.Ε. για τα πλοία αυτά καλύπτει ένα πολύ μικρό μέρος της επένδυσης και αφορά μόνο το κόστος προμήθειας και εγκατάστασης των νέων τεχνολογιών, των φιλικών προς το περιβάλλον. Βλέπετε την περίπτωση να δίνεται κάποια παραπάνω επιδότηση;*
«Στις αρχές του νέου έτους θα έχουμε μία συνάντηση με την αρμόδια επίτροπο για την περιφερειακή συνοχή και εκεί θα θέσω το θέμα της πολυνησιωτικότητας της χώρας και της ανάγκης ενίσχυσης των υποδομών διασύνδεσης των νησιών, μια ανάγκη που είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερη από οποιαδήποτε άλλη περιοχή».
*Πόσα πλοία πιστεύετε ότι μπορεί να κατασκευαστούν και να χρησιμοποιούν νέα περιβαλλοντική τεχνολογία όπως χρήση υγροποιημένου φυσικού αερίου ως καύσιμο;*
«Πιστεύουμε ότι τρία με τέσσερα πλοία νέας τεχνολογίας μπορούν να κατασκευαστούν. Επίσης πιστεύω ότι και ορισμένα μικρά πλοία ηλεκτρικά ή υβριδικά μπορούν να λάβουν ευνοϊκή χρηματοδότηση από την Ευρωπαϊκή Τράπεζα Επενδύσεων σε συνδυασμό με την ανάπτυξη λιμενικών υποδομών».
*Ποιες άλλες είναι οι αλλαγές που σχεδιάζετε στον νόμο 2932/2001.*
«Θα πρέπει να διευκρινισθούν ορισμένα θέματα, όπως π.χ. τι σημαίνει διάκριση μεταξύ πλοιοκτητών και τι σημαίνει έκτακτες συγκοινωνιακές ανάγκες. Ακόμη, ακούμε συχνά τις περίφημες αρχές του ΣΑΣ, οι οποίες είναι ένα εθιμικό δίκαιο και δεν έχουν καταγραφεί. ¶ποψή μου είναι ότι αυτές οι αρχές του ΣΑΣ κάποτε και όχι στο σύνολό τους θα πρέπει να γίνουν γραπτό κείμενο. ¶ρα ο νόμος θα εξουσιοδοτεί τον υπουργό να καταγράψει αυτές τις αρχές του ΣΑΣ σε συνεννόηση πάντα με τους φορείς. Δεν πρόκειται σε καμία περίπτωση να αιφνιδιάσουμε κανέναν. Επίσης θα πρέπει να αντιμετωπισθούν ασάφειες του νόμου που αξιοποιούνται για να δηλώνονται β€δρομολογήσεις φαντάσματαβ€, δηλαδή δηλώνεται δρομολόγηση του πλοίου, β€κλείνειβ€ έτσι η ώρα και το δρομολόγιο, αποκλείοντας ενδεχομένως κάποιον άλλο, αλλά ποτέ δεν εκτελείται. Και το γνωρίζουμε αυτό. Οι β€δρομολογήσεις φαντάσματαβ€ πρέπει να κοπούν και για να κοπούν θα πρέπει να υπάρχουν αυστηρές διαδικασίες, ώστε τέτοιου είδους δρομολογήσεις να έχουν τα αντίστοιχα πρόστιμα και να προβλέπεται και η αποδρομολόγηση. Για μένα το ζητούμενο είναι να εξυπηρετήσουμε τους επιβάτες και να έχουμε και βιώσιμες εταιρείες, όχι μόνο μία ή δύο, αλλά πολλές βιώσιμες εταιρείες. Αυτός θα πρέπει να είναι ο στόχος. Δεν πρέπει να ξεχνάμε ότι η ακτοπλοΐα είναι ένα δημόσιο αγαθό που οι liners έρχονται να το εξυπηρετήσουν».   
*Τα δύο προηγούμενα χρόνια στο ΣΑΣ έγινε πολλή συζήτηση για το πότε θα δρομολογείται ένα νέο πλοίο. Υπήρξαν περιπτώσεις αγοράς νέων πλοίων από πλοιοκτήτες, τα οποία έμειναν αγκυροβολημένα για μήνες γιατί δεν έπαιρναν άδεια από το ΣΑΣ. Πόσο μπορεί να περιμένει μία επένδυση, όπως είναι ένα νέο πλοίο, ώστε να αποκτήσει άδεια δρομολόγησης;* 
«Προφανώς έχουμε ανάγκη νέα πλοία. Και πρέπει να έρχονται νέα πλοία. Όμως θα πρέπει και οι πλοιοκτήτες αυτών των πλοίων να λαμβάνουν υπΆ όψιν τους ότι μέχρι τώρα κάποιοι ήταν σε αυτές τις γραμμές και τις εξυπηρετούσαν, δεν μπορεί να πει κανείς θα έρθω, θα πάρω τον αφρό του καλοκαιρού και μετά θα σταματήσω. Είναι κατανοητό ότι κάποιος πλοιοκτήτης θέλει να ξεκινήσει τη θερινή περίοδο τα δρομολόγια, για να έχει ένα μεγαλύτερο κέρδος. Όμως θα πρέπει να υπερασπισθούμε και τις εταιρείες που έχουν ήδη εξυπηρετήσει τα νησιά τη δύσκολη χειμερινή περίοδο. Πρέπει να βρούμε την ισορροπία». 
*Έχετε μιλήσει πολύ για το μεταφορικό ισοδύναμο. Πού ακριβώς βρισκόμαστε τώρα;*
«Το μεταφορικό ισοδύναμο από ένα όραμα κάποιων ανθρώπων των νησιών έγινε πράξη. Το μέτρο του μεταφορικού ισοδύναμου επεκτείνεται και στη μεταφορά καυσίμων στα μικρά νησιά που διαθέτουν πρατήριο υγρών καυσίμων, ενώ θα ενταχθεί στο μεταφορικό ισοδύναμο και η χρήση καμπίνας. Το μεταφορικό ισοδύναμο ήταν το ένα στοίχημα που κέρδισε το υπουργείο. Το άλλο είναι η αλλαγή του θεσμικού πλαισίου, νομίζω ότι θα προλάβουμε να το υλοποιήσουμεβ€¦». 
*Επί του θέματος
Κινείστε με ορίζοντα το τέλος της τετραετίαςβ€¦* 
«Κινούμαστε με τη λογική ότι οι θεσμικές αλλαγές πρέπει να δρομολογούνται ανεξάρτητα αν η υλοποίησή τους υπερβαίνει τον χρόνο της θητείας του υπουργού ή της κυβέρνησης. Αν κάθε ένας σχεδιάζει μόνο με βάση τη διάρκεια της δικής του θητείας, δεν θα κάνουμε ποτέ καμιά σοβαρή αλλαγή».

----------


## thanos75

Από εμένα μακάρι...τελικά ο Δωδεκανήσιος αποδεικνύεται πολύ καλύτερος και ικανότερος από πολλούς προκατόχους του στο συγκεκριμένο πόστο.

----------


## pantelis2009

Βγήκαν οι δηλώσεις για τα δρομολόγια 2018-2019 με πολλά καλούδια.

----------


## thanos75

Αν και ξέρω ότι πολλές από αυτές τις δηλώσεις γίνονται για να γίνονται (και επαναπροσδιορίζονται ανάλογα με τις εκάστοτε συνθήκες) δεν μπορώ να μη σχολιάσω μερικά από αυτά τα καλούδια
1) Επιστροφή Εξπρές Πήγασος στις Σποράδες
2) Επιστροφή των ξενιτεμένων Κύδων, Αριάδνη, και Κρήτη 1 με δρομολόγηση τους σε Ηράκλειο, Ηράκλειο, και Χανιά αντίστοιχα
3) Το Αλεξάνδρα Λ στην Παροναξία (Jesus!!! ποιόν και τί θα ανταγωνιστεί?)
4) Ξανά μανά Aqua Blue από Ραφήνα για Ανδρο-Τήνο-Μύκονο
5) Δεν φαίνεται δρομολόγηση κανενός συμβατικού πλοίου από Ραφήνα προς Κρήτη (μόνο το superferry II προς Παροναξία)
6) Πρόθεση δρομολόγησης του ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ σε Παροναξία (μακάρι!!!!)
7) Εάν είδα καλά το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ και από Ραφήνα ίσως (να'χαμε, να λέγαμε!)
8) Πρόθεση δρομολόγησης και του ΔΙΑΓΟΡΑ σε Κυκλάδες (και Σύρο-Τήνο-Μύκονο, αλλά και Παροναξία)

----------


## Ellinis

Επίσης βλέπουμε τη δήλωση για το ΙΟΝΙΣ στη γραμμή Λαύριο-Κέα-Κύθνο. Υποθέτω πως είναι κίνηση τακτικισμού για να πιέσουν το ΥΕΝ στην τιμή της άγονης Πελοποννήσου.

----------


## OfTheHighSeas

> 5) Δεν φαίνεται δρομολόγηση κανενός συμβατικού πλοίου από Ραφήνα προς Κρήτη (μόνο το superferry II προς Παροναξία)


Στο openseas.gr και το goldenstarferries.forth-crs.gr τα superferry φαίνονται να αρχίζουν το δρομολόγιο Ραφήνα Ηράκλειο στις 12 Μαΐου
(πέρυσι 2 ή 3 Μαΐου), ενώ Ηράκλειο Μύκονο από 17 Απριλίου. Φαίνεται ότι ορισμένες ημέρες το δρομολόγιο θα είναι με το Ρέθυμνο.

----------


## thanos75

> Στο openseas.gr και το goldenstarferries.forth-crs.gr τα superferry φαίνονται να αρχίζουν το δρομολόγιο Ραφήνα Ηράκλειο στις 12 Μαΐου
> (πέρυσι 2 ή 3 Μαΐου), ενώ Ηράκλειο Μύκονο από 17 Απριλίου. Φαίνεται ότι ορισμένες ημέρες το δρομολόγιο θα είναι με το Ρέθυμνο.


Οκ για φέτος έχουν ανοίξει τα πλάνα, όμως για τη δρομολογιακή περίοδο 2019-2020 που αναφέρονται οι συγκεκριμένες δρομολογήσεις (δηλαδή ουσιαστικά για το καλακαίρι του 2020 μιλάμε), φαίνεται να μην το πολυσκέφτεται πια η εταιρία το Ραφήνα-Κρήτη, ή- το πιθανότερο κατά τη γνώμη μου- περιμένει να δει πως θα κινηθεί το καλοκαίρι του 2019 και θα πράξει στη συνέχεια βλέπντας και κάνοντας!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Βγήκαν οι δηλώσεις για τα δρομολόγια 2018-2019 με πολλά καλούδια.


Να κάνουμε μία διόρθωση, μιας και οι νέες δηλώσεις αφορούν την προσεχή δρομολογιακή περίοδο "Νοεμβρίου 2019 - Οκτωβρίου 2020", και όχι αυτήν που διανύουμε, 2018-2019. Και να παραθέσουμε βέβαια _και το σωστό link_.

----------


## pantelis2009

Βγήκαν οι τροποποιητικές δηλώσεις για την δρομολογιακή περίοδο 2019 - 2020 με πάρα πολλά καλούδια. Τα συμπεράσματα δικά σας.

----------


## thanos75

Τελικά φαίνεται πως η GSF όχι απλά δεν φαίνεται να εγκαταλείπει την Κρήτη την επόμενη δρομολογιακή περίοδο, αλλά φαίνεται να επιθυμεί και τις προσεγγίσεις στο Ρέθυμνο (πέρα από το Ηράκλειο).  Οσον αφορά τα δρομολόγια των ταχυπλόων έχουν ομολογώ πολύ πλάκα οι "θυγατρικές" εταιρίες με ονόματα παραλιών της ¶νδρου (π.χ. ΑΧΛΑ ΝΕ, ΠΙΣΩ ΓΥΑΛΙΑ ΝΕ) :Cool New:  :Satellite:

----------


## thanos75

Α...ενδιαφέρουσα και η αλλαγή του ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΑ Λ από Παροναξία για Βόρειες Σποράδες (btw αυτό το βαπόρι που θα δουλέψει φέτος?)

----------


## Ellinis

Οι δηλώσεις δρομολόγησης για την νέα χρονιά έχουν ανέβει στο http://hcg.gr/node/24170
Σαφώς το "διαμάντι" είναι η νεκρανάσταση του ΆΝΕΜΟΣ/ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ Ι αλλά υπάρχουν και άλλα ευτράπελα όπως η εμμονή της Σητζέτς να δηλώσει για άλλη μια φορά το 53 χρόνο πια ΑΚΟΥΑ ΣΟΛΟΥΣΙΟΝ στην γραμμή των Δυτικών Κυκλάδων.

----------

